# Signature Creation Software



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

First off, you guys are creating some amazing signatures. Your creations are inspiring me to give it a try as well but I only have Photoshop Elements and not the full version of Photoshop. Is Elements a powerful enough product that I would enjoy it or would I ultimately just find it frustrating? Do you have any software/freeware recommendations?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Only decent free software is GIMP. You can always obtain full versions of photoshop illegally, but I am not going to get into that.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GIMP is amazing for a free program, but has a steeper learning curve than Photoshop.


----------

